# Ribbon tweeter from Raidho,Denmark



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The tweeter is designed and manufactured entirely by Raidho, Denmark. The FTT75-30-8 drive unit used here provides a ribbon diaphragm operating as a slightly vented unit, thus needs a small closed cabinet for proper performance. The planar unit holds an extremely low moving mass, exceptional extension and power handling, but most importantly of all, ideal dispersion characteristics when it comes to integration with a conventional dynamic driver.

specifications:
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/download/Raidu_planar.pdf


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Pics found here:

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/AT-R.htm


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

where can these be bought?


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

*Kit prices:*
*Basic ATR, Cross-Cap version: 
9,637 DKK incl. VAT or 1,302 EUR incl. VAT or 1,455 US $ excl. VAT *
*Superior ATR, Superior Z-Cap version:
10,720 DKK incl. VAT or 1,449 EUR incl. VAT or 1,618 US $ excl. VAT*
2½-way Cross-Cap version (*to come*):
14,512 DKK incl. VAT or 2,451 EUR incl. VAT or 2,191 US $ excl. VAT
2½-way Superior Z-cap version (*to come*):
15,045 DKK incl. VAT or 2,541 EUR incl. VAT or 2,271 US $ excl. VAT
Further information on payment and shipping cost at: [email protected]


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry i meant the planar not the entire kit. email i guess


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

From what I can find , this is a planar ceramic. Might not be good for car, and more for lower level near feild listening in the home. Very low power levels, not to hot on the sens either


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Ambitious marketing;
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/download/Raidu_planar.pdf

Low mass - check
Extremely powerful force field ? If it was, sensitivity wouldn't be a meager 90dB.

The power handling is pathetic. It's 10W not rms,
rather short term power handling. It's probably 1W rms.  

If the price is right, maybe $10 for the tweeter, it can
be made to work nicely in a low SPL sound system.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

thylantyr said:


> Ambitious marketing;
> http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/download/Raidu_planar.pdf
> 
> Low mass - check
> ...


I noticed that too!


----------



## p928gts1 (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone have pics of the planars?


----------

